# getting a new used bike...good buy?



## Goblin84 (May 20, 2007)

So I cant really buy a new bike cause...well I want new ski's so I will settle on a used one.

I have been riding on a classic steel frame bike, downshifters and all.  It has treated me well but I need a step up.  So good buy or not?


2004 Specialized Allez Elite Triple
Cost:  $500

-Smooth-welded DB A1 Premium Aluminum frame with replaceable derailleur hanger and hidden rack mounts. 

-Specialized Carbon-2 carbon fiber fork and Pavé advanced composite seatpost 

-Specialized Comp oversized 3D forged adjustable "flip flop" forged alloy stem with lightweight Specialized Comp oversized handlebars and Bar Phat thin gel handlebar pads 

-Alex ALX-330 superlight high-performance wheelset with lightweight Specialized aramid-bead 700 x 23c Mondo Pro SL 120TPI tires 

-Shimano 105 Black Finish 27-speed component group


----------



## Marc (May 21, 2007)

Sounds like quite a good buy to me.  I've never heard of the wheel set, and I'd ditch the adjustable stem (just another part to squeak) but if almost any kind of brifter is better than down tube shifters.


----------



## djspookman (May 22, 2007)

not a bad deal at all, especially considering this years Allez elite triple goes for $1100.  Alex rims are solid!  My wife has them on her road bike (Specialized Dolce (sp?)) and hasn't beat them up yet.

dave


----------



## Marc (May 22, 2007)

Yeah, I mean, 105 stuff is solid and dependable.  There are lots of cheap bikes that come with no name cheap components, but even though 105 is technically Shimano's 3rd string stuff, it's still really good stuff.

And hey, if what djspookman says about Alex rims is true all the better.  I'm thinking you don't really care about 200 grams of difference if it means not having to true the damn things every month.  I'd say if it fits you right, go for it.


----------



## AHM (May 27, 2007)

*The adjustable stem...............*

The adjustable stem that is being referred to is a flip-flop, meaning that the stem is either a 10 degree rise or a 10 degree deline--riders choice, just flip it over.  It does not mean that the length is adjustable.  The bike is a good buy.


----------



## Goblin84 (May 29, 2007)

and the bike is bought


----------



## Marc (May 29, 2007)

AHM said:


> The adjustable stem that is being referred to is a flip-flop, meaning that the stem is either a 10 degree rise or a 10 degree deline--riders choice, just flip it over.  It does not mean that the length is adjustable.  The bike is a good buy.



Ah I see.  No, at first glance I thought it was an adjustable rise stem like this one:

http://content.mtbr.com/images/Tradeshow/13/304/prodimg9.jpg

Thanks for the clarification.


----------

